# Anyone been to Nashville aka ‘Nash-Vegas?



## Retired & Loving It! (Nov 12, 2021)

It’s quite a place to visit. So much to see.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2021)

How did I miss this thread? You must go to The Wildhorse Saloon, https://wildhorsesaloon.com/ You can't have more fun with your boots on, anywhere else. Love Nashville, been there three times.


----------



## Feelslikefar (Dec 31, 2021)

See it every morning outside my window

After 12 years, still like it!


----------



## caroln (Dec 31, 2021)

I live an hour away from Nashville and cringe every time I have to go there.  Whatever time you think it will take to get where you're going, add an extra hour.  The pictures below are not an exaggeration.  The top one is I65, the lower is I440.  I don't know what time these pictures were taken but it doesn't matter.  Rush hour or not, expect this:


----------



## Packerjohn (Dec 31, 2021)

Man, am I glad I don't live there.  I have been there twice and enjoyed the memories to traditional country music (House of Cash, Grand o' Opry, Jim Reeves Museum, etc.).  Don't need to return.  Can't stand traffic as pictured above.  Life is too short and I refuse to live like a hampster on a treadmill.


----------



## horseless carriage (Dec 31, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> Man, am I glad I don't live there.  I have been there twice and enjoyed the memories to traditional country music (House of Cash, Grand o' Opry, Jim Reeves Museum, etc.).  Don't need to return.  Can't stand traffic as pictured above.  Life is too short and I refuse to live like a hampster on a treadmill.


That's a very good point. We moved out of London mostly because the traffic is overbearing, so when I was offered a job within my company that was located near Southampton, my wife said, "Let's go for it!" She was able to transfer in her job as an ambulance paramedic, so that's what we did. And rather than live in or close to the City of Southampton we chose a delightful home where we have lived for the past number of years.

Just a comment on that photo of traffic. We had planned to travel to London to visit my wife's sister last Monday (27th.) The motorway, (our version of an interstate) was so congested that we managed about forty miles in just over two and a half hours before my wife phoned her sister to rearrange our visit for the following day. Those motorists around Nashville have my commiserations.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 31, 2021)

Never been.  I love classic country music and music generally so maybe I'll go there in 2022.  I'll fly to skip the traffic.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2021)

i wanted to go... 
worked for a company in 2019 that was opening a office there close had co-workers travel  several times to set up office........ stayed in hotel right by all the area of all the bars and entertainment ... my manager said bars were fun had good food but walking  between outside or to hotel just smelled of urine..... 

kind of killed my interest as i do not drink so bars would not be my place unless to hear live entertainment....


----------

